# Partner Visa 820



## dande_psy77 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi,

I often visit this forum to see how others are experiencing the Partner Visa 820/801 process. Thank you all for posting and helping others get through this process. 

We applied from Australia (onshore) on Nov 1st 2017 and a grant notice arrived Jan 3rd 2018 (2 months). Our Migration agent submitted our application through DIBP. Partner had an overstay concern and complex family situation. Medical passed. We have one baby dependent.

Hope the grants come for you all very soon.

Now the 22-month wait begins!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats! We don't see fast grants like that for 820 much with the exception of PMV to 820.

I was just wondering since you have a child (I assume of the relationship), your marriage/de facto relationship was not 2 years at time of lodging?


----------



## dande_psy77 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you. 

Just about 2 years!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you had been 2 years at time of lodging and the baby was born then, you could have gotten the 801 at the same time too.

I always like to mention it incase people are not aware of it - it saves people 3 years otherwise.


----------



## dande_psy77 (Jan 3, 2018)

Baby born start of 2017.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Congrats!

What was the visa you held prior to 820?


----------



## dande_psy77 (Jan 3, 2018)

Mania said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What was the visa you held prior to 820?


Thank you!

Visa she held was a student visa, applied from Malaysia.


----------



## LisakJohnson (Dec 21, 2017)

That is very quick. I am just in the process of applying online for Partner 801/820. Have been in a relationship since Aug 2016. But we didnt start living together until 25th May 2017. So technically De-facto since then. We have registered our relationship this year and living in Australia now. Im on a visitor visa for a year. How many pieces of evidence did you submit initially? I am not using an agent. I have started a spreadsheet to make a note of all the pieces of evidence. I am not sure how much detail they actually require. I want to be extrememly thorough. Any advice would be extremely useful.


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

dande_psy77 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Visa she held was a student visa, applied from Malaysia.


I was just going to ask if your partner was from Malaysia as the turn around for Malaysian applicants has been very quick as of late!

A note to those still waiting for their 820, and applied from a country that is not Malaysia (or a surrounding country) do not get discouraged from this post! There is an office in Malaysia that is processing onshore applications from Malaysia and surrounding countries. As they have a smaller volume of applications than the Australian offices, the turn-arounds are usually much quicker. However, this is good news that users that dande_psy77 are getting processed sooner rather than later because it frees up space for the rest who are still waiting. Of course, this is all my observation and things may change in the near future.

With all that set and done, congrats on your quick turn-around! I hope you and you partner have a nice life together in Oz, and breathe easy until its time to apply for your 801


----------



## Alias99 (Jan 3, 2018)

Congratulations! Wow, thats amazing and encouraging news. We applied today. Been together for nearly 4 years, de facto for 3. Hopefully, we will not wait too long. 24 months is crazy!


----------



## mwoodhall93 (Dec 14, 2016)

............................................


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

bbramham said:


> I'm also from the UK and been waiting 14 months so far, I can't see anything happening anytime soon.. Frustrating that it's so totally random and some can be approved in a month and others take 25, I've been with my partner for 5 years so it's pretty black and white..
> 
> I've had to pay for 4 BVB visas so far as I need to travel and they only approve them for 3 months at a time..


Many applicants from Malaysia and surrounding countries are having their applications processed through a separate office in Malaysia. Most of the "early" grants for 820 and 810 visas are from those countries because the Malaysia office has a smaller volume of applications than the ones in Australia. Luckily, it is freeing up more space for people like yourself...so best wishes that you get your grant soon!


----------



## barbi (Mar 16, 2018)

dande_psy77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I often visit this forum to see how others are experiencing the Partner Visa 820/801 process. Thank you all for posting and helping others get through this process.
> 
> ...


Wow! congratulations that was really quick! I too am waiting for my temporary visa to get approved. I applied October 2017, received a response from immigration Feb 2018 asking NBI (police clearance from Philippines, medical and further evidence of our relationship) I'm doing my medicals tomorrow. My Case officer is also located in the Philippines. I have also heard from one of my friend's friend she applied October 2017, asked to do medicals Feb 2018, got her visa 2nd week of March 2018. It's crazy how fast some people are getting the 820 granted. By the way I am de facto relationship for more than a year now with registered relationship. Wish me luck!


----------



## vand134 (Apr 17, 2018)

wrong thread


----------



## Mamani1985 (Apr 21, 2018)

Congrats!!!
hello there!!
i have applied for a partner visa on march 2018, I have worries coz my husband sponsor has been in jail ( he was sentences 3 years for assault but he was realise after 1.5 years due good conduct. even thought before the release he was able to go to work everyday while he was in jail and after 1.5 years he was totally out .. but still on parole to check until last year.. before that he never had any troubles with law and after that not all.. he started living together begining march 2017 we got married december 2017 and have proofs of traveling overseas, socializing and i am fully aware of his convictions, that was a mistake but he has done everything to change the situation .. he even just starting his own busines and has a good job as a GM of a big company ... but they said high chances of rejection


----------



## Kelly Lloyd (May 28, 2018)

That was quick !

Congrats


----------



## Lorenrobinson (Jun 8, 2018)

That is amazing! Congrats. I am also applying with my partner (I am Australian) 
We are applying through an agent but they claim our wait time is 17months. Is there anything specific you included in your application that you know of or are you just one of the lucky few!
Cheers to you both


----------



## Shining_raccoon (Oct 15, 2016)

HRose313 said:


> Many applicants from Malaysia and surrounding countries are having their applications processed through a separate office in Malaysia. Most of the "early" grants for 820 and 810 visas are from those countries because the Malaysia office has a smaller volume of applications than the ones in Australia. Luckily, it is freeing up more space for people like yourself...so best wishes that you get your grant soon!


Hi
I am a bit new here. would be glad if you clarify what does it mean when you say office in Malaysia processing onshore applications. would it not be that that office be handling offshore applications? i think i am bit confused.


----------



## tegamritsar88 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello , I need help with my partner visa application , , my partner was refused by department due to surprise home visit and I wasn't home and department officers took photos of our house and they only took photos where I didn't have much belongings , so I am in AAT now , we have child from relationship as well , so how I should prove to AAT that department of home affairs didn't take photos of my belongings in the house and what are my winning chances ,?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

tegamritsar88 said:


> Hello , I need help with my partner visa application , , my partner was refused by department due to surprise home visit and I wasn't home and department officers took photos of our house and they only took photos where I didn't have much belongings , so I am in AAT now , we have child from relationship as well , so how I should prove to AAT that department of home affairs didn't take photos of my belongings in the house and what are my winning chances ,?


Having a home visit like that must be a rare thing. There may be other issues that need looking at too.

Are you using a migration agent for the AAT? It might be advisable, and they would answer your questions.

I would guess that most people would have little experience with that.


----------



## tegamritsar88 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for writing me back , can AAT also cancel your hearing date if hearing invitation form not provided on time ?


----------

